# Script to customize your own FA banner in here C:



## cawfee (Feb 2, 2008)

Sorry if this has been done before (do point me in the right direction if this has!), but here's a little Greasemonkey script that lets you pick your own FA banner. They're all archived on the forum here:
http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=7317

You can pick the one you like best, or make your own. You'll need Firefox and the Greasemonkey extension for this, which can be found here:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/748

... restart Firefox, and install this script:
-

... which comes with the Fender banner by default. To replace it with your own, edit this line in the script and replace the image URL with your desired banner:

```
img.style.backgroundImage = 'url(http://static.furaffinity.net/images/standard_header.gif)';
```
There you go! Hit F5, It should work on all FA pages, excluding the forums (since that one's static anyway).

Enjoy!


----------



## yak (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a little gripe with hotlinking on the internet as a whole, on principal - so i would appreciate if you changed the image link to 
http://static.furaffinity.net/images/standard_header.gif


----------



## cawfee (Feb 2, 2008)

Aight, done. It was more of an oversight than intentional hotlinking, so thanks for reminding me. Any idea on overruling the CSS via GM's java to add in the 2px border, if I got as lucky as to get a hold of a coder? C:


----------



## yak (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah, sure.. Haven't tested it though.


```
// ==UserScript==
// @name          FurAffinity Banner Neutralizer by Cawfee
// @description	  Replaces the monthly FurAffinity banner with a standard version 
// @namespace     http://cawfee.us/
// @include       http://www.furaffinity.net/*
// @include       http://*.furaffinity.net/*
// ==/UserScript==
var img = document.getElementById('fa_header')  || {};
img.style.backgroundImage = 'url(http://static.furaffinity.net/images/standard_header.gif)';
img.style.width = '500px';
img.style.height = '120px'
img.style.border = '2px solid black';
```


----------



## cawfee (Feb 3, 2008)

Well darn, here I am replacing child elements and throwing around inner HTML, and all you have to do is update the image itself. It works perfectly; thanks for the time and insight, updated accordingly C:


----------



## CyberFoxx (Feb 3, 2008)

Yay, now I can have Rednef in the banner all year round!


What? I like Rednef. *Pout*


----------



## Bokracroc (Feb 3, 2008)

Agreed
Banners needs MOAR Rednef.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 3, 2008)

> as a whole, on principal


(Capt. Typo points out the correct word is "principle")


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 3, 2008)

I guess we could include something like this in the site. Let people choose banners from ages past.

Hrmm.


----------



## Ketsuban (Feb 10, 2008)

I believe my solution is nicer, since I'm not loading any replacement image.







Examining the code it looks suspiciously like I should be using a <td> element rather than a <div> element in the filter rule, but the code is convoluted enough that I'm going by an "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" principle.


----------



## cawfee (Feb 10, 2008)

Doesn't that just block the header image entirely?


----------



## Ketsuban (Feb 10, 2008)

Yes, that's the point - if you think the header image is bad enough to need replacing, the best thing to replace it with is nothing, since then you're not sapping anyone else's bandwidth unnecessarily.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Feb 10, 2008)

Ketsuban said:
			
		

> Yes, that's the point - if you think the header image is bad enough to need replacing, the best thing to replace it with is nothing, since then you're not sapping anyone else's bandwidth unnecessarily.



Or, you know, you could just run your own private HTTPd and have it grab the replacement banner off it. I don't know about Windows, but there's several small/tiny HTTPds in Gentoo Portage.


----------



## sakket (Feb 11, 2008)

i wish there was some way of altering the banner on the main furaffinity site.. hiding the February banner whenever my parents walk by is becoming a nuisance.


----------



## Ketsuban (Feb 11, 2008)

CyberFoxx said:
			
		

> Or, you know, you could just run your own private HTTPd and have it grab the replacement banner off it. I don't know about Windows, but there's several small/tiny HTTPds in Gentoo Portage.


Perhaps, but blocking is much easier than fiddling with a local httpd. (I use blocking for other things, like blocking the ads - I'm never going to click them or want to click them, guaranteed, so I block them to save the bandwidth.)


----------



## Eevee (Feb 11, 2008)

CyberFoxx said:
			
		

> Or, you know, you could just run your own private HTTPd and have it grab the replacement banner off it. I don't know about Windows, but there's several small/tiny HTTPds in Gentoo Portage.


Er, that seems a bit heavy-handed.  Why not just embed it right in the GM script with a data: URL?


----------



## CyberFoxx (Feb 11, 2008)

Ketsuban said:
			
		

> Perhaps, but blocking is much easier than fiddling with a local httpd. (I use blocking for other things, like blocking the ads - I'm never going to click them or want to click them, guaranteed, so I block them to save the bandwidth.)





			
				Eevee said:
			
		

> Er, that seems a bit heavy-handed.  Why not just embed it right in the GM script with a data: URL?



Well, I got lighttpd running for several webapps (MythWeb, phpmyadmin, etc) so setting: 
	
	



```
img.style.backgroundImage = 'url(http://192.168.0.1/~cyberfoxx/header_default.jpg)';
```
 in the GM script was a non-issue for me. And it's a simple matter of just replacing one file if I want to change the banner.

Also, I run my own transparent Squid proxy to block ads anyway. Setting Squid to block all the servers from http://pgl.yoyo.org/adservers/ is so much easier, and browser agnostic, than using AdBlock. And I got a weekly cron job to update the list too.


----------



## Eevee (Feb 11, 2008)

...you run an httpd just for phpmyadmin?  :/

And er okay, but I rather enjoy Adblock's ability to just not make the request in the first place instead of getting a ton of errors or dummy pages back.


----------

